# Pine beds



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, can anyone recommend where I can buy a solid Pine bed and other Pine bedroom furniture at a reasonable price? Ive scoured Dubizzle/Souq.com ... with little joy ~ Or is anyone reading this selling or know anyone selling a pine bed etc?
Thank you


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dubaisky said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend where I can buy a solid Pine bed and other Pine bedroom furniture at a reasonable price? Ive scoured Dubizzle/Souq.com ... with little joy ~ Or is anyone reading this selling or know anyone selling a pine bed etc?
> Thank you


Karama is the best bet Sir. There are loads of furniture shops with varying qualities of product all in a similar area. Just park up and have a wonder round


----------

